# Mosquito Lagoon 4/7&8



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Went to try out the lagoon again.  Fished mostly from Haulover south.  Saw so many fish it was insane.  Huge trout everywhere and lots of slot reds mixed in with them. The fish were up on the flats but very spooky and reluctant to eat. At least for us. Only saw two fish tailing.  With more consistent weather I think I will be returning next month. Unfortunately my buddy from Melbourne did most of the fishing while I poled.  I did manage to get a little time in on the fly rod during drifts. But, I am still very pleased with the trip and had a great time.  Day 1: 6 trout 21-25", 2 reds 24" and 28", 2 small flounder (our first!) Day 2: We only fished 3 hours. Put my buddy on 4 huge trout but he was having a wardrobe malfunction or something and could not set the hook. Got tired of poling and drifted off to run and my first cast from the tower got 1 red 31", my biggest red on the flats yet! The wind picked up and I called it a day. Tight lines.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Looks like a few nice days of fishing with some quality catches!! Nice job man!


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Nice catchin!! I like the underwater release shots. Nice water color, I like how the reds look in that semi-stained water.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice! What did you take the underwater pics with?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks, the camera is a Go Pro Hero 3 Silver Edition.


----------

